# Mexipedium



## paphfreak (Aug 17, 2022)

Bought two small seedlings from Windy Hill less than a year ago. First one is now blooming.





They are each producing 3-5 new growths.


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2022)

What a cutie!


----------

